# Suggestions for In Wall surrounds ,please



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

My dedicated home theater is getting closer to completion and i still need to find some good in wall surrounds (2 sets) needed. AV is Onkyo 807 , and the front sound stage is Infinity Classia . My budget is spread pretty thin at this point from ALL the upgrades to molding , carpet etc. So I would like to spend $600 of less , and less if possible. Any input will be appreciated. what i have looked at so far: What will have the cleanest sound in my price range? I'm not worried about bass just don't want something muddy sounding
Or do you know of another brand and model that will give me more bang for the buck?

Polk RC85I $ 149.00 pair
Speakercraft Aim LCR 3 THREE (the cheaper ones) $ 149.00 each
Speakercraft Aim 7 MT series $ 150.00 pair
Elan mm650w $ 150.00 pair
KEF Ci160.2qs $ 99.00 each
KEF Ci 130ds $ 269.00 pair Dipolar
Boston DSI 250 $ 39.00 each refurb
Boston DSI 460 $ 99.00 each refurb
Parasound C280 $ 130.00 pair
RBH TK8 $ 160.00 pair
RBH A616 $ 150.00 pair


----------



## kflory (Feb 6, 2010)

I recently replaced my ceiling speakers with Infinity ERS 610 and have been very happy with them.

At list price they are about 2x your budget, but I bought mine for 1/2 that on eBay ($600 for a pair) brand new in in the box.

I have also purchased Infinity products from B&H (and authorized Infinity reseller) at very good prices (but you have to have them email you the price).


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I am not a fan of in-wall speakers but sometimes we have to use what we can (i have them) i actually have the Parasounds with the 8" driver. I will say i am not a fan of them because the sound is not as dynamic as any box speaker i have heard.
With that said you should choose the brand that fits your budget and have good reviews, another thing to help with them sounding there best is to use backboxes for them as they will help give the speakers some depth and sound better. Sorry for not giving an opinion about the speakers on your list but the way i see it is they are all going to sound somewhat similar unless you are willing to spend quite abit more then what you have budgeted.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Just to give you a few more options, check out the in-wall speaker offerings at Parts Express. They have a good selection of this type of speaker in lower cost versions. I don't know how they compare fidelity wise, but it's another source of what you are looking for.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, I so should NOT be posting anything here since I've not heard them personally, but it seems like I heard someone say Jamo makes some pretty good in-wall speakers. But again, like the others, I recognize that in-walls are a compromise and are not going to be as good as stand alone speakers at the same price point.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I auditioned the Hsu HIW-1 in-walls, and liked them - sounded quite similar to their bookshelves - might want to check them out as well - they're about $250 a pair.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I recommend checking out EMP's in-wall offerings... these are flat out excellent speakers.

If you've got an RBH dealer near you also look for some MC-6DB for dipole side surrounds.



> I am not a fan of in-wall speakers but sometimes we have to use what we can (i have them) i actually have the Parasounds with the 8" driver. I will say i am not a fan of them because the sound is not as dynamic as any box speaker i have heard.


Sounds more like a brand/design issue than an in-wall issue. In-walls done right are capable of strong dynamics. Additionally, because they don't require baffle step compensation, they're more sensitive. I bet you anything if you heard the RBH SI-6100 you would be mind-blown.

The real issue with in-wall speakers (and old 70s/80s monkey coffins, and electrostatic-type speakers) is imaging. Because the baffle is "the entire wall", you get a disperse, "wall of sound effect", instead of total precision. A waveguide based system would likely solve this, but as it is, many in-walls don't have the imaging of slim box speakers.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> I recommend checking out Emotiva, EMP, and RBH's offerings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The speakers i have are originally $600 speakers so i do not believe it's a design issue as it is more of a type of speaker thing. With all the in-walls i've heard i would be hard pressed to find one that actually sounds good(to me). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Consider Monoprice's speakers as well. They have a huge following and the prices are great.

Monoprice 4101 $53.02
Monoprice 6816 $92.19

There's a very long thread about them on AVSForum.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> The speakers i have are originally $600 speakers so i do not believe it's a design issue as it is more of a type of speaker thing. With all the in-walls i've heard i would be hard pressed to find one that actually sounds good(to me). Just my 2 cents.


$600 doesn't garuntee much...most of what's out there in the audio industry is overpriced anyways. I've got no doubt what you're saying is your honest experience with the offerings of some brands, but just because one company makes a nice sports car, doesn't mean they're going to have the best SUV offering... in-wall designing is a different aspect and even some brands that are known for great speakers like B&W may not necessarily have the right research and development budget for other types of speakers. 

Every speaker design is a tradeoff, but that doesn't mean in-walls are inherently flawed like your experience seems to tell you. There's in-walls out there that should sound good to you. Perhaps not something readily auditonable where you are, and perhaps not at a price range that's attractive, but out there. That's all I'm saying :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> $600 doesn't garuntee much...most of what's out there in the audio industry is overpriced anyways. I've got no doubt what you're saying is your honest experience with the offerings of some brands, but just because one company makes a nice sports car, doesn't mean they're going to have the best SUV offering... in-wall designing is a different aspect and even some brands that are known for great speakers like B&W may not necessarily have the right research and development budget for other types of speakers.
> 
> Every speaker design is a tradeoff, but that doesn't mean in-walls are inherently flawed like your experience seems to tell you. There's in-walls out there that should sound good to you. Perhaps not something readily auditonable where you are, and perhaps not at a price range that's attractive, but out there. That's all I'm saying :T


I hear ya.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Now go find a dealer or owner of some SI-6100/Rs paired with some SI-1010/Rs and ask to blast :hsd::hsd: :rubeyes:

and then ask how much they cost


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Like i said in a previous post "backboxes", those speakers you have pointed out have backboxes or enclosures just what makes the difference in in-wall speakers. Thats why they sound so good.:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

MKSound make brilliant in wall speakers, have a look  HERE


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

recruit said:


> MKSound make brilliant in wall speakers, have a look  HERE


MKSound makes some awesome speakers and there in-walls look equaly impressive as the rest of there line but i will assume they are abit out of the OP's price range. 
I would love to have a dedicated 2-channel stereo room consisting of MK products.:sn:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sorry my bad :doh: should of read his first post correctly but they do make great speakers, and that includes in walls!


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I really would like some nice inwalls , but i'm so far over budget I cant see that happening.  Looks like about $600.00 is all i can afford on the rear surrounds . It will be 90 % for movies , The main thing i want to avoid is something muddy sounding. I have auditioned the Polks , Infinity , Martin Logan helios 20 and honestly at FRY's they all sounded muddy, and flat and all the same to me


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Don't forget that if you demo speakers in some dealerships it does necessarily mean that they will sound like that at home as the room and partnering equipment all factor into the overall sound, rears are really meant for ambient sounds and therefore depending on the film they do not always get used as much as the fronts, the ideal situation is to demo at home but because you are looking at in walls that is quite a bit harder :scratch:


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

ok , i'm looking at some of the cheaper RBH , EMP , HSU , and Home Theater Direct.

Is it better to buy an entry level speaker from say RBH , instead of spending the same amount on a mid level speaker of a cheaper brand like polk?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

mandtra said:


> Is it better to buy an entry level speaker from say RBH , instead of spending the same amount on a mid level speaker of a cheaper brand like polk?


IMO yes, but then I wouldn't touch polk speakers with a 10 foot pole so my opinion may not jive with yours.

For low end RBH in wall surrounds check out the MC-6db for side surrounds and MC-6 for rear surrounds. Keep in mind that RBH is the company's Hi-Fi audio store name, they're also known as Destination Audio in the custom install market. So look for some Destination Audio AW640s too.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Both Polk and RBH have been around since the early 70's. Polk's business model went mass production, RBH went custom installation. I'd say "It depends on what you're looking for?"

For a budget of $600, I'd say you will get much more bang for your buck out of in-room bookshelf speakers or on-wall speakers.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If it were possible i'd go for the bookshelf route myself.:T


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Due to the late stage in the construction process , and the placement of the rows of seats , and columns ., and lighting, I don't think i have the space for bookshelf's to be mounted on the back walls , thus the reason i really need in-wall's with in my budget. Plus i have already pre-wired and boxed inside the walls for the in-wall surrounds. P.S. - I have some Infinity P162 bookshelf's I bought to use for the surrounds, but they just stick out way too far from the wall to use. I really need to make a decision by the end of this week on what brand and model to use back there.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Baseing off of your list i would choose the Kef Dipoles.
Don't let my previous posts discourage you from them sounding good, as they will be great for the application your using them for. I also use my in-walls for rear surround and they do what they are supposed to. For music applications or for front duty use in my opinion they just don't fit the ticket. Which ever brand you choose you'll be fine.:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm late to the party, but Aperion is another option that I've personally heard and is good.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

What do you think? I have been looking at what has been suggested and have found the following:

RBH TK8 I found two pairs new for $160.00 each
RBH A616 I found four for $70.00 each speaker


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't been on the RBH site since you first posted this thread but i did like what i saw as far as price goes i'll have to look at them again. Like i said though they do look to be of some quality.:T


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

They seem to be a great buy esp the TK8's. I would like to go with dipoles on the sides but just cant afford them,


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you sure on your model numbers? Both of these have been discontinued for about 3 years now. And at those prices I'd say you will NOT be getting a manufactures warranty. RBH has a strict warranty policy for speakers purchased through non-authorized dealers, as in there is no warranty. You may want to look into that prior to making any purchase because most RBH in-walls have a 25 year warranty. If they are from an authorized dealer? I'd say :T


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm sure about the model numbers & there new in the box , i assume been sitting on someones shelf for a long time. At those prices , wouldn't you still consider it a good buy worth the warranty risk? Which would you consider a better value or a better sounding option. The A616 , or the TK8 ?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Give a choise with the above I would probably go with the Speakercraft AIM series, I am a fan of dipole surrounds


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

mandtra said:


> They seem to be a great buy esp the TK8's. I would like to go with dipoles on the sides but just cant afford them,


Monopoles all the way. Dipoles have VERY inconsistent response depending on where you sit.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I personally love the dispersity of Dipoles. Thats just my opinion.:T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally I would go with the A-616 over the TK-8 as I have not heard the TK-8.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll voice another opinion for the Monoprice in-walls. If budget is a primary concern, as well as decent sound, they seem to fit the bill. They have a few options, and have good reviews (not just on their website too).


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Well i finally pulled the trigger on the RBH A-616 and even got four of them for $ 256.00 shipped
Hopefully by Christmas I will have an update as to how they sound.
I have to say you can find some great deals on new discontinued speakers if you are just patient , and look.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

nova said:


> Personally I would go with the A-616 over the TK-8 as I have not heard the TK-8.



Update: I have the RBH - A-616's installed and had a few days to tweak everything. And I can say I'm very happy with the result. the sound stage is amazing, not muddy at all compared to the polk RC85's. The RBH is by far the best sounding inwall I have heard , At first they were just a little neutral for my taste , so I added +2db treble and they really improved. I did build back boxes and sealed them with polyurethane foam. Maybe that helped.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

mandtra said:


> Update: I have the RBH - A-616's installed and had a few days to tweak everything. And I can say I'm very happy with the result. the sound stage is amazing, not muddy at all compared to the polk RC85's. The RBH is by far the best sounding inwall I have heard , At first they were just a little neutral for my taste , so I added +2db treble and they really improved. I did build back boxes and sealed them with polyurethane foam. Maybe that helped.


I know neutral can be a bit unsettling when you're not used to it, but if you give neutral some time (3-4 months) then you'll find "tone controls" make everything sound awkward. Obviously it's your choice, and it does depend on room acoustics to an extent as well, but try to live with "neutral" for some time.

Anyways congrats  I'm glad you like em.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm also happy you like them. :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice pickup Mike, and great job picking up a discontinued set for a good price. Any pics of the installation or the final setup? What are you using for a centre with them?


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Owen Bartley said:


> Nice pickup Mike, and great job picking up a discontinued set for a good price. Any pics of the installation or the final setup? What are you using for a centre with them?


I'm using Infinity Classia series for everything else. and they sound really good together. the center may sound a SLIGHT touch small, but not enough to change it. I will post some pictures. I have pictures throughout the entire process , and was waiting to post the complete set , but I can go ahead and start posting. I have my rear row of seats installed , but my front row will not arrive until this coming Saturday , as well as my movie posters , and popcorn machine


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm excited for you!! I can't tell you how many times I've stood in my unfinished basement and visualized a finished theatre, or even sat down at the various seating locations and pictured it all in my head. It must be thrilling to have it all coming together.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Owen Bartley said:


> Nice pickup Mike, and great job picking up a discontinued set for a good price. Any pics of the installation or the final setup? What are you using for a centre with them?



Here is a link to the pictures. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s/38598-forrester-dedicated-home-theater.html


----------



## Cullen (Feb 8, 2011)

Where did you find your RBH A-616's? Thanks1


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I found them on ebay , and it turned out to be old stock from amazon


----------



## mickeyharlow (Feb 26, 2011)

Look at these. http://www.noble-fidelity.com


----------

